
Ageing process may be reversible, scientists claim - Numberwang
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/dec/15/ageing-process-may-be-reversible-scientists-claim
======
Numberwang
related: [http://medicalxpress.com/news/2016-12-scientists-reverse-
agi...](http://medicalxpress.com/news/2016-12-scientists-reverse-aging.html)

